# Erfahrungen bei Gewitter



## Ben_koeln (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wollte mal nachfragen wie eure Erfahrungen bei Gewitter sind? Bin ich mal wieder drauf gekommen, weil es in Köln gestern Nacht ordentlich gescheppert hat.

Hatte diesbezüglich zwei Erlebnisse:

1. Bagersee vor einigen Jahren, während eines Ansitzes zog ein Gewitter auf. Mit zunehmenden donnern bissen die Fische immer besser. Irgendwann wurde es, trotz guter Ausbeute zu ungemütlich, habe schnell eingepackt und da ist dann auch gegenber ca. 150m der Blitz eingeschlagen, 

2. Erlebnis war am Rhein, nach längerer Fahrt bin ich angekommen und es rumpelte schon. Am Wasser, war dann auch das Gewitter sehr nah, trotzdem wollte ich nicht aufs angeln verzichten, und weils eh unter einer Brücke war habe ich insgesamt ca. 6 mal ausgeworfen. davon habe ich 2 Hechte und einen Zander gefangen. Jeder zweite Wurf ein Biss. Dann ist auf dem anderen Rheinufer der Blitz eingeschlagen und ich hab das angeln  trotz der Beißlust eingestellt. 

Soweit meine Erfahrungen, sind also immer sehr gut! 

Das soll hier natürlich keine Aufforderung zum LEBENSGEFÄHRLICHEN angeln bei Gewitter sein. Es sollte jedem Angler klar sein, dass es gefährlich ist, mit einer Carbonantenne während eines Gewitters am Wasser zu stehen.

Dennoch gibt es sicher einige von euch die vom Gewitter überrascht wurden, oder vor oder nach einem Gewitter vielleicht Ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Bin mal gespannt

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Andy-583 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Hi, dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Post machen.

Bei uns schepperts gerade auch richtig, bekomme richtig Lust die Sachen zu packen.

Ich habe bei uns an der Ems die Erfahrung gemacht, dass während des Gewitters Ruhe ist und danach es richtig los geht.

Besonders beim Aalangeln beißen sie nach dem Gewitter besser. Wir hatten letztes Jahr innerhalb von 2 Stunden über 10 Aale und 1 Wels. Danach konnte wir aber nach hause gehen, weil wir klitsche-nass waren. Hatten im Hochsommer keine Jacke mit und der Schirm lag natürlich auch zu hause! 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Tonic (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das kurz vor und nach einem Gewitter die Aale kaum zu bremsen sind.Denke das liegt am Luftdruck.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Ich war auch schon etliche Male bei aufziehendem Gewitter fischen!
Einige Male konnte ich die/eure Erfahrungen Teilen, aber teilweise tut sich da auch gar nichts.
Zwei Mal als ein richtig heftiges Gewitter aufzog, ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Gefischt auf Zander mit totem Köderfisch - jeder Wurf war ein Biss. Der Köderfisch war gerade aufs Wasser aufgetroffen und schon zog es die Leine von der Rolle. Das ging 4 oder 5 Mal so und danach war es wieder vorbei.

Ich denke auch, dass es am fallenden Luftdruck liegt. Somit hat der Fisch weniger "Druck" auf der Schwimmblase bzw. auf seinen Körper und er kann sozusagen "befreiter" schwimmen/rauben!
Dazu wäre mal eine Untersuchung interessant!!!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## floxfisch (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Hmm,
also Druck auf der Schwimmblase kann ich mir ja noch halbwegs vorstellen, ist im Zweufel eben nur Luft drin. Aber wie dadurch der Druck auf den Fischkörper weniger werden soll? Schließlich ändert sich ja der Wasserdruck durch die Veränderung des Luftdrucks nicht, oder liege ich da falsch. Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass der Wasserdruck lediglich von der Wassertiefe beinflusst wird und nicht vom Luftdruck oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Oder hab ich da jetzt grundsätzlich was nicht verstanden........

Zum Thema Gewitter kann ich als "Schneiderkönig" na ja eher schon "Schneiderkaiser" nichts sagen, ich fang immer gleich schlecht........|rolleyes
Na ja mach das aber auch noch nicht so lange und hab erst zweimal bei Gwitter geangelt.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Tonic (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Naja troz allen Vorzügen würde ich keinem wirklich empfehlem bewusst bei Gewitter zu angeln. Die Gefahren kann keiner wirklich real einschätzen.


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

jo so ist es waren gestern auch beim gewitter drausen wurde mir dann als es näher kam zu gefährlich als alles vorbei war ham die fische wie blöd gebissen also meine erfahrung ist die das die fische nach dem gewitter in einem richtigen beißrausch ausbrechen


----------



## Einsiedler (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

@ alle

Beziehen sich Eure Erfahrungen auch auf stehende Gewässer oder nur im Fluß. 
Bin bei Gewitterangeln an diversen Teichen fast immer als "Schneider" nach Hause gefahren.

Einsiedler


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

bei mmir Fluss


----------



## Schuschek (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Hatte letztes (ist schon ein paar Wochen her) nach dem kleinen Gewitter eine gesteigerte Bissausbeute. Das Gewässer war ein See.


----------



## Tonic (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Bei mir auch im See


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

ich halte es immer so:
am see geziehlt auf aal wenn gewitter vorbei.
am fluss das selbe.
wenn mich blitz und donner am wasser überrascht gehe ich ins auto und warte bis es vorbei ist ( natürlich keine rute mehr ausgelegt ).
habe aber nach dem gewitter immer am besten gefangen!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Ich hab diese Erfahrung sowohl am See als auch schon am Fluß gemacht!
Aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht die Regel!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Carp0815 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Und wie ist es beim Angeln mit Gufi Wobbler oder Spinner nach einem Gewitter?

Sind dort die Raubfische auch mehr in Bisslaune ?




Das mit dem Schwimmblasendruck mag schon stimmen…
  Ich glaube dass die Bissfreudigkeit bei vielen fischen nach dem regen steigt da neues Futter
  (Käfer, Fliegen und andere Kleintiere) dadurch ins Wasser geschwemmt werden|kopfkrat

mfg nico


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Hab einmal erlebt, wie am Rhein ein Pferd vom Blitz getroffen wurde. Ich sass ca. 50 Meter weiter und war binnen 1 Minute im Auto. Seit dem ist es mit den Gewitterfreuden vorbei bei mir.


----------



## Master Hecht (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

und lebte das pferd noch???


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Nee Nee, bei aufziehenden Gewitter verabschiede ich mich in's Auto und komm erst wieder raus wenn's vorbei ist. Und wenn 's nach ner halben Stunde immer noch schifft, fahr ich nach hause. Ist mir einfach zu gefährlich, musste mit zusehen wie es einen Bekannten erschlagen hat. Der war Luftlinie 100m von uns entfernt auf der anderen Seeseite, aber bis wir die knapp anderthalb km um den Teich rumgerannt waren, kam natürlich jede Hilfe zu spät. Wenn sich das Gewitter aber nach spätestens ner halben Stunde verzogen hat, dann sind schöne Fänge drinne. Dauert's länger, hat es bei uns keinen Sinn mehr, dann vernagelt's den Fischen die Mäuler.


----------



## Brummel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Naja, hab auch schon öfter nach einem ordentlichen Gewitter die besten Fänge gemacht, was natürlich nicht heißen soll daß man explizit nach diesen Wetterlagen Ausschau halten soll.
Denn meistens ist es doch so, man sitzt am Wasser und plötzlich zieht ein Unwetter auf, und welcher Angler der vielleicht 100 KM weit gefahren ist ergreift dann die Flucht?
Wenn man immer nur das vor Augen hat was passieren könnte, dann dürfte keiner mehr einen Schritt vor die Haustüre wagen.
Klar, man sollte bei Gewitter dann schon ab und zu mal die 14m-Stippe aus der Hand legen|kopfkrat, Tatsache ist und bleibt die Erfahrung, daß nach einem Unwetter die besten Fische das Dasein in meiner Tiefkühltruhe dem "Dahinvegetieren" in ihrem Heimatgewässer vorgezogen haben:q.

Gruß Brummel|wavey:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

.....auch mal was schreibseln will hier |wavey:...ich habe auch die erfahrung machen können,dass bei gewitter die fische besser beißen.....an der aller (nds) habe ich innerhalb 1 stunde 4 schöne aale fangen und vor kurzem war ich an einem forellenteich,da hat es gebissen - ich hätte 10 arme gebrauchen können...nicht mal ne ziggipause haben die salmis mir gegönnt....|bigeyes


----------



## Wasserspeier (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Heute sind bei uns schwere Gewitter vorhergesagt. Eigentlich habe ich daher kein Bock mein Leben zu riskieren.

Aber jetzt kommt mir der Gedanke mich unter eine Autobrücke zu setzen. Das sollte doch ungefährlich sein oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Hier spielen vorallem Zander und Aal nach Gewittern verrückt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Borg (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Das sollte doch ungefährlich sein oder was meint ihr?



Also ich persönlich halte das nicht für besonders pfiffig, sich bei nem Gewitter mit nem 3-4m langen Blitzableiter an ein Gewässer zu stellen. Auch nicht unter einer Brücke. Muss aber letztendlich jeder selber wissen.....Kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Pete Pike (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Hier schepperst gerade gewaltig. Wer heute abend mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

also ich persönlich hab schon super-aalfänge bei gewitter gemacht.das bezieht sich jetzt bei mir auf kleine Gräben!!! kann aber nichts dazu sagen wie es im Fluss oder see is!!


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

ich war vor gut einem monat am forellenpuff und hab den ganzen morgen nichts gefangen, als dann nachmittags ein gewitter aufzog hab ich noch ne halbe stunde bevor es anfing zu donnern 6 forellen gefangen! die bissen wie verrückt!

mfg flo


----------



## dosenelch (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Heute sind bei uns schwere Gewitter vorhergesagt. Eigentlich habe ich daher kein Bock mein Leben zu riskieren.
> 
> Aber jetzt kommt mir der Gedanke mich unter eine Autobrücke zu setzen. Das sollte doch ungefährlich sein oder was meint ihr?




Ich meine, dass es kein Fisch der Welt wert ist, sein Leben zu riskieren.


----------



## rainbowrunner (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Habe im Harz an einem See vor vielen, vielen Jahren, ja noch in jugendlichem Alter, live miterleben müssen, wie Vater und Sohn beim Angeln vom Blitz erwischt wurden. Der Sohn hat`s überlebt, der Vater nicht. Besonders tragisch war, daß ich die beiden noch kannte. Und während herbeigerufene Rettungsteams versuchten Leben zu retten, sollte ich, selbst als Angler, mich um deren Angelzeug kümmern. Ich war also ganz nah dabei und zutiefst geschokt.
*Deswegen gibt´s für mich nur die Devise, bei Gewittern angeln einstellen und geeigneten Schutz aufsuchen*. Ja, schon bei nahenden Gewittern, rechtzeitig Schutzmöglichkeiten prüfen, so daß man nicht überrascht vor die Frage gestellt wird.
Natürlich kann nach Gewitern das Angeln sehr erfolgreich sein. Kann das durchaus bestätigen.


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

hat man unter einem großen Baum auch schutz??


----------



## dermichl (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*

Von einem *Gewitter* überrascht zu werden, gehört immer zu den unangenehmen Erlebnissen bei *Outdoor*-Aktivitäten. Zu den oft starken Regen-, Graupel- oder gar Hagelschauern kommt meist heftiger Wind und ein deutlicher Temperatursturz. Die größte Gefahr eines Gewitters ist jedoch der Blitzschlag. 

Haben Sie festgestellt, dass ein Gewitter direkt über Sie hinweg zieht, sollten Sie daher umgehend Schutz suchen.

*Schutz*
- Schutz bieten Häuser mit Blitzschutzanlage und alle vollständig mit einem Metallgerüst umgebenen Räume (Faradaysche Käfige): zum Beispiel Autos, Eisenbahnwaggons, Seilbahnkabinen. 

- Schutz vor Blitzschlag bietet ein Wald. Der Blitz kann zwar irgendwo einschlagen, dass er genau den Baum trifft unter dem Sie stehen, ist aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.

Allerdings besteht im Wald die Gefahr von einem herabstürzenden Ast getroffen zu werden. Schauen Sie sich die Bäume, unter denen Sie stehen, genau an und suchen Sie sich eine Gruppe junger noch biegsamer Bäume.

Laubbäume überstehen Stürme besser als Nadelbäume. Insbesondere die flach wurzelnden Fichten fallen oft hektarweise dem Sturm zum Opfer.

- Schutz vor dem Blitz bietet auch eine hohe Felswand. Wenn Sie sich in einigen Metern entfern hinkauern, wird ein einschlagender Blitz an Ihnen vorbei von der Wand in den Boden geleitet.

*Unbedingt vermeiden sollten Sie*
- exponierte Stellen wie Berggipfel, frei stehende Scheunen, Masten, Türme und einzeln stehende Bäume. Ob Buche oder Eiche ist übrigens egal. 

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Baumarten besteht darin, dass Eichen häufig allein stehen, Buchen öfters in Wäldern anzutreffen sind.

- Metall: Kletterhaken, Drahtsicherungen, Steigleitern usw. ziehen den Blitz an. Auch am unteren Ende einer Drahtsicherung oder eines Blitzableiters besteht Gefahr. Der Blitz kommt unten heraus und kann dort Schaden anrichten.

- Ausrüstungsgegenstände aus Metall, etwa Eispickel, Messer, Karabiner oder Wanderstöcke. Packen Sie sie ein und legen sie abseits. 

Rollen Sie Ihr Kletterseil zusammen. Ausgerollt und durchnässt kann es sonst den Blitz zu Ihnen leiten.

- Wasser, also Seen, Bäche, Pfützen. Wasser leitet den Blitz.


----------



## skatefreak (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> hat man unter einem großen Baum auch schutz??



|bigeyes|bigeyes  Sorry aber meinst du das ernst?? #d

Bäume sind hoch das sind super Blitzabfänger. Und was lernt man wenn man klein ist?? Dass man bei Gewitter auf gar KEINEN Fall in den Wald gehen soll.

Also auf deine Frage --> bloß nicht!!

Ich persönlich konnte nach einem Gewitter meinen bislang besten Zander fangen. Bei dem Gewitter selbst sollte man sich nach meiner Meinung sofort vom Wasser verziehen ins Auto oder ähnliches verschwinden und das Ende des Unwetters abwarten. 

Nach einem Gewitter kann -von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich- so richtig die Post abgehen. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Pete Pike (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> hat man unter einem großen Baum auch schutz??


Wie kann man in der heutigen Zeit sowas noch nicht als Kind eingetrichtert bekommen haben?

/Also dass man das natürlich NICHT machen soll. Gerade das nicht. Das weiss doch wirklich jeder.


----------



## Tobi94 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen bei Gewitter*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Wie kann man in der heutigen Zeit sowas noch nicht als Kind eingetrichtert bekommen haben?


 Mein Vater ist Starkstromelektriker...der hat immer einen auf Rangar Yogeshwar gemacht.....
Aber es ist auch wichtig sich zu schützen.
(Beine eng zusammenstellen, sodass der Strom keinen großen Weg, wie z.B. übers Herz fließt, sondern sofort wieder in den Boden abgeleitet wird.)


----------

